

The Daily Routines Of The World's Most Famous Creative People - davidbarker
http://fastcocreate.com/3028428/infographic-see-the-daily-routines-of-the-worlds-most-famous-creative-people

======
ColinWright
In a change from my usual "service" I've decided on this occasion to list the
submissions I found when I searched for duplicates. I haven't vetted them all.
Some are, indeed, duplicates, and some of those have comments. Some of the
others are _not_ duplicates, but since the title is related, one assumes the
content is related. One that I've checked was interesting in its own right,
despite not being the same.

Feel free to explore!

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7698296](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7698296)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7503555](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7503555)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980779](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6980779)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851317](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6851317)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6501635](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6501635)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5190570](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5190570)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5028191](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5028191)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4907218](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4907218)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1707473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1707473)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656510](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=656510)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=481910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=481910)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=421255](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=421255)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=392306)

